# Hello / Salut



## la_cachette (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello ! I'm a malaysian girl who lived a few years in UK and France. Currently back in Penang seeking job employment. 

Anyone around Penang ? Was in KL for the weekend , am thinking of seeking jobs there instead. Had a blast there!!


Drop me a line ! 

Thanks.


----------

